# Questions about Express Entry and required documents



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi All,

I did search for answer to this question but couldn't fine one. So let me post it here.

How long does it take for you to enter the pool after you submit your EE profile? And what are the deciding factors?

Thanks!


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Question about required documents*

Hi All,

Is there a detailed list of documents that are required at each stage? I did some search reg. FSW immigration so far and haven't found any if it is already available on the internet. Please post the link in that case. It might help people like me, who have different versions of their name in different documents, in getting everything in order asap instead of waiting for each stage to start?

Thanks!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

To answer your first question, you might want to have a look at the video in this link.





For your second question:

As each application is unique, there is no set-in-stone list of required documents required at each stage when you apply for Express Entry.

I would do the following:

1) have a look at this page to see what they want you to do in order to see if you qualify to apply for Express Entry.

2) if you qualify to apply for Express Entry, follow the directions on the Government of Canada website. If it says get your qualifications assessed and be sure to complete your English or French language test (or both), then do it.

3) submit your application into the pool and get your ranking score. 

4) wait until there is a draw that a) your ranking score is high enough to qualify and b) has a sufficient number of Invitation to Apply (ITA) for you to receive one. The minimum ranking score varies from draw to draw (the lowest score was 453 a few months ago) as do the number of ITA available, and there is no way to know what either of those numbers will be before the draw has taken place.

5) consider the following:



> Whilst 453 has been the lowest required score to be included for consideration for an Invitation to Apply, you must remember that there are only a certain number of invitations allotted for any given draw and, for each draw the applicants with the highest scores will receive the invitations... for example if Joe Immigrant scored 625 and entered the pool, he'd have to not only hope that he'd be eligible for the next draw, he would also have to hope that his score is high enough so that he would get an invitation... i.e. if the cut off was 623 and there were 500 invitations allotted for the draw, the chances are pretty slim that he'd get an invitation because even though he met the minimum score, it's more than likely that there are >500 people who have a score higher than 626, so he'd have to wait for the next draw and hope that it will be low enough so that his ranking is high enough to qualify. If the cut-off was 479 and there were 1200 ITA available, then Joe would likely receive an ITA, as there are lots of ITA assigned to the draw and it's likely that his 625 ranking is high enough to earn a spot to apply.
> 
> Always keep in mind that just because you meet the cut-off, it doesn't mean that you will receive an invitation to apply. You are competing with everyone else who wants to immigrate to Canada who has the same skills or better than you.
> 
> ...


6) if you have been lucky enough to receive an ITA, you then have 60 (sixty) calendar days to gather all of your documents (police clearance, medical checks, ECA assessment(s) & education transcripts, language tests etc) and submit them to the Government of Canada.

7) wait for your application to be processed - receiving an ITA _*does not*_ guarantee you approval... you still must be deemed suitable to be eligible to immigrate to Canada (i.e. if you have a criminal record or adverse travel history, your application could still be refused).

8) once your application has been approved, get ready to come to Canada!


----------

